# Plants for sale



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a bunch of plants for sale:

HC - _-THE- foreground plant, plenty to go around_
Taiwan moss - _ditto_
Xmas moss - _good stuff, but not much available_
Java moss - _time-tested class moss, plenty available_
Marsilea sp. - _looks like four leaf clovers, roughly a square foot available_
Bolbitis heudelotii - _lots available, I've been growing this for a long long time_
Riccia - _not a whole lot available, but enough to get started with_
Elatine triandra - _many stems available_

Drop me a PM and let me know what you want and I'll get back to you with a price. If I'm around, you can send me an instant message through AIM (onsidered513). I ship via USPS Priority unless you want something faster and ship out on Mondays, Tuesdays, and Wednesdays (helps get plants to you before the weekend.) US only, but if you live in Canada, I'm sure we can arrange something.

These are only examples of the plants, NOT the actual quantities available!
*HC:*









*Downoi:* (these are gone already, but I'm posting a pic anyways in case more become available)









*Marsilea:* (The dark areas are the roots. Emmersed on the right, submerged on the left...I think)









Christmas moss:









Taiwan moss:









Thanks!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I just added two auctions on AquaBid for some -really- large pieces. They are listed in the "rooted" catagory.


----------

